# Network File Sharing -Vista to XP - Workgroup is not accessible



## doc8406 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hope I’m not being terribly redundant as I have tried to read many of the previous postings on this subject. 

I have two wireless laptops on a network together using a Linksys wireless G Cable gateway. One is an HP ZE 4900 running Windows XP Home SP2, the other is a Toshiba Satellite A205 running Windows Vista Home premium.

There is virtually no problems with internet connectivity for either computer although yahoo messenger hiccups from time to time. 

Both computers are in the same workgroup and show up quite nicely on the network map in Vista (had to d/l some software to fix that problem with the XP showing up)

I have disabled windows firewall on both computers, and the wireless gateway firewalls have been disabled on both computers. Both computers have mcafee antivirus programs and firewalls protecting them. Mcafee’s settings allow the XP computer access by IP address range.(I think??) Both computers have management capability for the network.

When I try to access the vista computer from the XP computer on the network, I get the following message:

“Workgroup is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permisssions.” The network path was not found…

When I try to access the XP computer from the Vista computer on the network, I get the following message:

"Windows cannot access \\OLDHP Check the spelling of the name, otherwise you might have a problem with your network......"

Then, clicking on "diagnose" produced the following error "Network diagnostics pinged the host but did not receive a response"


Settings on the Vista computer:

Sharing and discovery:
Network discovery, File sharing, public folder sharing, printer sharing, and media sharing are all turned ON.

The network map shows both computers hooked to the wireless router and all connections are good.

I have all my music in the public folder so it can be shared to the XP computer.

So, what am I doing wrong??? I’m no computer geek so laymans terms would help. 

Thanks for your help in advance!!


----------



## doc8406 (Jul 11, 2007)

Also, ...

Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, DHCP Client, DNS Client, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser

Just checking other things from previous posts...still clueless on why this isn't working.


----------



## doc8406 (Jul 11, 2007)

Opened port 445 on the XP computer and was able to share files. (Still not sure if that's safe)

On the vista, I can't figure out how to do the port thing, which one, etc, but I know that if I cut off the firewall, it works....very concerned with security and why I"m doing each step...

Helllppp!!!


----------



## doc8406 (Jul 11, 2007)

So, file sharing has worked well thus far by opening that port, but I'm still curious. Does this open me to any vulnerabilities?? Is it possible for someone to gain access to my security enabled wireless network and get access to the shared files?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Anything's possible. :smile: If you have WPA encryption or better on the wireless with a strong key, and good firewall protection between you and the Internet, you should be quite secure.


----------

